# Amazon Prime: Kunden müssen Jahresgebühr nicht entrichten



## MarcHatke (29. Juli 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Amazon Prime: Kunden müssen Jahresgebühr nicht entrichten* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Amazon Prime: Kunden müssen Jahresgebühr nicht entrichten


----------



## Wamboland (29. Juli 2013)

So ein Bullshit. Wer normal gelesen hat konnte erkennen das es kostenpflichtig wird, sobald die Probezeit rum ist. 

Zudem storniert das Amazon sogar jederzeit wenn man noch keine Vorteile von Prime genutzt hat (außerhalb der Probezeit).

Davon abgesehen ist es für Leute die viel bei Amazon bestellen durchaus ein faires Angebot. Schön wäre es nur wenn das kostenlose Ausleihen für Kindle auch mit der App gehen würde, da ich nicht vorhabe mir einen Kindel (oder sonstigen Ebook Reader) zu kaufen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. Juli 2013)

Eine Dame vom Amazon-Service war mal so nett und hat mir die in Rechnung gestellte Gebühr wieder gutgeschrieben, weil ich ein einziges Mal diesen Prime-Versand getestet habe und danach nie wieder, es aber versäumt hatte, die automatische Verlängerung aufzuheben.

Im Nachhinein aber lohnt sich Prime nicht wirklich für mich. Der eine Tag Unterschied, der vielleicht dabei herumkommt, ist zu vernachlässigen.


----------



## haep2 (29. Juli 2013)

Amazon Prime ist jeden Cent wert.
Allein schon die zwölf Bücher im Jahr, die man kostenlos auf das Kindle "leihen" kann holen den Abopreis wieder rein. Dazu kommt noch der schnelle Premiumversand und keine Versandkosten unter 20 Euro.


----------



## kidou1304 (29. Juli 2013)

ka wie alt diese "news" wirklich ist, aber als ich vor über 1 Monat den Prime-test anfing, stand schon klipp und klar da, dass es ohne Beendigung(sogar genau erklärt wie) eben verlängert wird und kostenpflichtig wird. Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil sag ich nur...


----------



## LordCrash (29. Juli 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Eine Dame vom Amazon-Service war mal so nett und hat mir die in Rechnung gestellte Gebühr wieder gutgeschrieben, weil ich ein einziges Mal diesen Prime-Versand getestet habe und danach nie wieder, es aber versäumt hatte, die automatische Verlängerung aufzuheben.
> 
> Im Nachhinein aber lohnt sich Prime nicht wirklich für mich. Der eine Tag Unterschied, der vielleicht dabei herumkommt, ist zu vernachlässigen.


 Es geht nicht nur um den "einen Tag Unterschied". Es geht auch darum, dass der Versand direkt von Amazon grundsätzlich kostenlos ist. Wenn man viel bei Amazon bestellt (und nicht nur Bücher), dann kann sich das sehr schnell lohnen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Es geht nicht nur um den "einen Tag Unterschied". Es geht auch darum, dass der Versand direkt von Amazon grundsätzlich kostenlos ist. Wenn man viel bei Amazon bestellt (und nicht nur Bücher), dann kann sich das sehr schnell lohnen.


 Wenn ich 29 Euro für dieses Prime ausgebe, ist das in meinem Augen nicht wirklich kostenlos. 
Es ist ohnehin sinnvoller Sammelbestellungen zu machen statt immer mit kleinen Kleckerbeträgen anzukommen. Die 20 Euro wird man ja irgendwie schaffen können, und notfalls bestellt man sich das billigste Buch dazu.
Ich weiss gar nicht wann ich das letzte Mal unter 20 Euro bestellt habe (mal von Büchern und BRs mal abgesehen, aber die sind ja generell versandkostenfrei). Schaue ich allein meine Bestell-Historie von diesem ersten Halbjahr an, komme ich schnell zu dem Schluss, dass mir der Prime-Service nichts gebracht hätte. Eher unnötige Zusatzkosten.


----------



## LordCrash (29. Juli 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wenn ich 29 Euro für dieses Prime ausgebe, ist das in meinem Augen nicht wirklich kostenlos.
> Es ist ohnehin sinnvoller Sammelbestellungen zu machen statt immer mit kleinen Kleckerbeträgen anzukommen. Die 20 Euro wird man ja irgendwie schaffen können, und notfalls bestellt man sich das billigste Buch dazu.
> Ich weiss gar nicht wann ich das letzte Mal unter 20 Euro bestellt habe (mal von Büchern und BRs mal abgesehen, aber die sind ja generell versandkostenfrei). Schaue ich allein meine Bestell-Historie von diesem ersten Halbjahr an, komme ich schnell zu dem Schluss, dass mir der Prime-Service nichts gebracht hätte. Eher unnötige Zusatzkosten.


 
Wo habe ich geschrieben, dass der Service kostenlos ist?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Wo habe ich geschrieben, dass der Service kostenlos ist?


 Ähmmm...

"Es geht nicht nur um den "einen Tag Unterschied". *Es geht auch darum,  dass der Versand direkt von Amazon grundsätzlich kostenlos ist*. Wenn man  viel bei Amazon bestellt (und nicht nur Bücher), dann kann sich das  sehr schnell lohnen."


----------



## LordCrash (29. Juli 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ähmmm...
> 
> "Es geht nicht nur um den "einen Tag Unterschied". *Es geht auch darum,  dass der Versand direkt von Amazon grundsätzlich kostenlos ist*. Wenn man  viel bei Amazon bestellt (und nicht nur Bücher), dann kann sich das  sehr schnell lohnen."


 
Wenn man den Service kauft, ist danach jeder Versand grundsätzlich kostenlos. Das macht den Service aber nicht kostenlos.


----------



## PhenomTaker (29. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> sauerlandboy79 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ähmmm...
> ...


 
Es geht ja auch nicht darum, ob der Service kostenlos ist oder nicht, sondern ob nach dem Ablauf des Test-Zeitraums automatisch eine Vertragsverlängerung mit Gebühr fällig wird.

Und wenn ich eben ein "Test" Account mache, dann gehe ich davon aus, dass er nur zum Testen da ist und nicht automatisch ein zahlungspflichtiges Abonnement mit sich trägt, den ich erst kündigen muss.


----------



## Enisra (29. Juli 2013)

PhenomTaker schrieb:


> Es geht ja auch nicht darum, ob der Service kostenlos ist oder nicht, sondern ob nach dem Ablauf des Test-Zeitraums automatisch eine Vertragsverlängerung mit Gebühr fällig wird.
> 
> Und wenn ich eben ein "Test" Account mache, dann gehe ich davon aus, dass er nur zum Testen da ist und nicht automatisch ein zahlungspflichtiges Abonnement mit sich trägt, den ich erst kündigen muss.


 
naja
Du denkst dir das vielleicht, aber in der Realität ist das schon eher üblích, das sich sowas automatisch verlängert und ich wette, das stand auch da


----------



## PhenomTaker (30. Juli 2013)

Natürlich ist das in der Realität anders.
Bei den Abzockfallen stand auch irgendwo, dass sie für einen kleinen "IQ-Test" 80€ pro Monat in Rechnung stellen. Dennoch ist das Unwirksam.
Auch Teile von AGBs können unwirksam sein, wenn der Verbraucher damit nicht rechnen muss, trotzdem standen sie dort irgendwo.

Es geht halt um den Verbraucherschutz. Und beim Zivilrecht geht es bei Vertragsschlüssen auch um den Willen der Parteien. Vorliegend kann man wohl kaum davon ausgehen, dass jemand der einen Vertrag für einen "Test"-Account beantragt, auch die darauffolgenden Gebühren für einen vollwertigen Account zahlen möchte, somit wäre der Vertrag unwirksam. § 155 BGB. Würde ich jedenfalls - ohne den Sachverhalt genau zu kennen - sagen.


----------



## LordCrash (30. Juli 2013)

PhenomTaker schrieb:


> Es geht ja auch nicht darum, ob der Service kostenlos ist oder nicht, sondern ob nach dem Ablauf des Test-Zeitraums automatisch eine Vertragsverlängerung mit Gebühr fällig wird.


Meine Aussagen machen nur im Bezug auf das vorhergehende Gespräch hier Sinn. Wenn du das aus dem Zusammenhang reißt, kommt nur Quark dabei raus....


----------



## PhenomTaker (30. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Meine Aussagen machen nur im Bezug auf das vorhergehende Gespräch hier Sinn. Wenn du das aus dem Zusammenhang reißt, kommt nur Quark dabei raus....


 
In anderen Foren ist es auch üblich, wenn man einen Post zitiert, der komplette Post zitiert wird, also auch das Zitierte nochmals zitiert, nur hier bezieht sich das "Zitieren" scheinbar nur auf die Antwort auf ein Zitat. 

Aber ich habe es mal nachgetragen.


----------

